# المسيحيا الجدد



## هالة الحب (23 يوليو 2011)

السادة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع نشكر لكم خدمتكم من اجل التعريف بيسوع المسيح ونقدر مجهوداتكم العظيمه للقيام بهذا العمل الشاق.لكن لى عندكم عتاب رقيق وهو عتاب بين الاحبه.
منذ اللحظات الاولى لدخولى المنتدى استقبلت بحفاوة رائعة واهتمام غير عادى وكانت الاجابات تأتى عن اسئلتى حتى قبل ان اتكلم حتى وانا مسلمه واهتمام من الاخوات فى المنتدى حتى انى شعرت ان الاخوات فى المنتدى هم اهلى فعلا وكنت اتعايش يوميا مع المنتدى واخواتى اليوم بأكمله واستمر الحال هكذا حتى اعلنتها انى مسيحيه ولكن بدأ الاهتمام يقل شيئا فشيئاحتى تلاشى.اسفه انى اضطريت ان احكى تجربه شخصية لتوضيح فكرة الموضوع.
السادة المشرفين ان الاهتمام بمن اعلن قبوله المسيح لا يقل اهميه ان لم يزيد عن محاوله تعريف شخص اخر بالمسيح لان من اصبح مسيحى هو معنا فعلا لكن الاخر احتمال الايقبل المسيح.
ومن واقع تجربه شخصيه اقول ان المسيحيات الجدد يحتجن الى الرعايه مثلهم مثل الاطفال فيجب الاهتمام بهم وتعليمهم تعاليم المسيح حتى يستطيعوا الاعتماد على انفسهم وان يكونوا دعاة للمسيحية فى مجتمعاتهم الصغيرة وحتى ينتشر المسيح كما اراد هو. فالبرغم من حالة الايمان الشديد لدى البعض منهم الا انهم احيانا يدور فى داخلهم سؤال هل فعلت الصواب؟خصوصا ان قبولهم للمسيح يجعلهم فى حاله اغتراب فى وسط عائلاتهم وحالة الاغتراب هذه خطر جدا على الايمان فقد تجعل الانسان يقول ولماذا لا يكونوا على حق ومن شده الشعور بالوحدة قد يعود الانسان الى سابق عهده.
لذلك اقترحت ان تكون هناك مجموعه خاصه فى المنتدى يكون همها الاول متابعة من اعلن قبوله المسيح واؤكد لكم ان هذا العمل مهم جدا حيث يحافظ على من اعلن قبوله المسيح.
لقد اهتم القائمين بالحوار الاسلامى بالرغم من انى لا ارى له فائده كبيره بل على العكس اجد فى كثير من الاحيان خروج على تعاليم المسيح بسبب قيام البعض بالرد بعنف واساءه للمسيح والانجيل او من المسيحين بالسخريه من الاخرين وهذا ابعد ما يكون عن تعاليم المسيح واذا كنت مخطئه فأرجو التوضيح. أن من يريد يسوع يبحث عنه وانا عندما دخلت المنتدى كنت ابحث عن يسوع ولم اقبل يسوع بسبب نقد قرأته للاسلام لأنى مقتعه تماما ان الايمان ينبع من القلب ثم يأتى العقل واذا كان هناك اختلاف فالقلب له الكلمه العليا.لذلك ارجو ان تهتموا بنا مثل اهتمامكم بالصفحات الاخرى والتى بعضها لا يمثل اهميه للمسيح بقدر اهتمامه بابنائه الذين قبلوه فى الكبر واوضح ان المسيحى بالميلاد يختلف عن المسيحى بالاختيارفأرجو ان يكون القائمين على صفحتنا اناس مؤهلين لمثل هذة الخدم الشاقة.
.وارجو المعذرة عن اخطاء لم تكن مقصودة. اشكر لكم سعه صدركم.بارككم الرب


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يوليو 2011)

*فعلاً ، نحتاج إلى هذه المجموعات ، في إنتظار رأي الإدارة ..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2011)

*انا سبق وقولت الاقتراح دا ان يبقى فى مجموعة للاهتمام بالمتنصرين الجدد ربنا يسهل اخلص اللى فى ايدى دا بسرعة وهتم بالموضوع دا لانى فاهم نفسية المسلم المدمرة لما بيخرج من الاسلام وهحاول اساعد فيه 
*


----------



## اليعازر (24 يوليو 2011)

*كلنا سنحاول أن نساعد...

بانتظار رأي الإدارة*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يوليو 2011)

*فعلا حبيبتى المتنصر الجديد محتاج ارشاد واهتمام ومحتاج الى من يسنده ويمسك بيده ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2011)

*أى مسيحي جديد يكون بحاجة لرعايه خاصة .... من الناحية الروحية والاجتماعية
يا ريت نهتم بعمل ما ..... نقدم فيه خدمة روحية واجتماعية للمسيحيين الجدد

نصلى ونرفع قلوبنا ...... نطلب مشورة الروح القدس..... أننا نقدر نقدم جزء .... ولو ضئيل لمشاركة المسيحيين الجدد اتعابهم ومشاكلهم*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2011)

فعلا اسفين على التقصير


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يوليو 2011)

عندك حق فعلا في كلامك وسيتم النظر في الموضوع بجدية اكثر 

ولكن الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليليون


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

*انا هحاول اشتغل فى الموضوع دا قريب فى دماخى بس ربنا يدبر الوقت ونخلص اللى فى ايدينا بسرعة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2011)

*يا ريت الاستاذه هالة تدينا مقترحات للمفروض نعمله من الناحية الروحية والناحية الاجتماعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2011)

*  الاول لازم اعتذرلك يا هاله عن تقصيرى الكبير معاكى بسبب ظروف انتى مالكيش اى ذنب فيها
واحب اطمنك انه ف الفتره الاخيره جالى اكتر من اقتراح لخدمة العابرين تم تجميعهم وعرضهم على روك وعن قريب باذن المسيح هتكون فى خدمه خاصه بالعابرين وارشادهم والاهتمام بكل أمورهم 
صلواتك لاجل اتمام الامر *


----------



## هالة الحب (25 يوليو 2011)

الاستاذة دونا لاداعى للاسف لانى هنا لا اتحدث عن نفسى بل عن شعور عدد اعتقد انه كبير ومشكله بالنسبه لنا وهى الشعور بالاغتراب والوحدة ونحن وسط اهلينا واذا لم يتم علاج هذه المشكله واخذها على محمل الجد فسوف نفقد عدد غير قليل منا وبهذا تضيع مجهودات القائمين على المنتدى سدى ويفقد المنتدى اهم اهدافه.ان المنتدى قائم بالاساس على تعريف الناس بالمسيح وليس بموضوعات اسفه اعتقد انها لا ترقى لهذا المستوى من الاهميه.وبالنسبه الى صوت صارخ اشكره على اهتمامه واحب ان اقول له انى الان بصدد اعداد مذكرة ببعض الاقتراحات فى هذا الموضوع وسوف اقدمها بعد الانتهاء منها.وفقنا الله لخدمة المسيح.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2011)

*عندك حق يا تريزا واحساسك ده كان احساس ناس كتير حتى مش من العابرين ونقلولنا افكار ومقترحات تم مناقشتها مع روك ومش هتكون بس مجرد مواضيع لكن هى متابعه شامله ومنهج مرتب وخدمه منظمه وربنا يكمل .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> وبالنسبه الى صوت صارخ اشكره على اهتمامه واحب ان اقول له انى الان بصدد اعداد مذكرة ببعض الاقتراحات فى هذا الموضوع وسوف اقدمها بعد الانتهاء منها.وفقنا الله لخدمة المسيح.



*تمام ...... ونحن فى الأنتظار*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يوليو 2011)

حقا المتنصرين عندهم مشاكل كثيرة جدا ونحتاج الى من يقف بجانبنا واننى اقترحت من فترة عمل جمعية للمتنصرين تحتويهم وتحل مشاكلهم عندنا مشاكل روحية ومشاكل قانونية ومشاكل اجتماعية وفى بنات امنت بيسوع ولاتجد ماوى تذهب اليه اتمنى من الجميع التعاون لعمل جمعية المتنصرين


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حقا المتنصرين عندهم مشاكل كثيرة جدا ونحتاج الى من يقف بجانبنا واننى اقترحت من فترة عمل جمعية للمتنصرين تحتويهم وتحل مشاكلهم عندنا مشاكل روحية ومشاكل قانونية ومشاكل اجتماعية وفى بنات امنت بيسوع ولاتجد ماوى تذهب اليه اتمنى من الجميع التعاون لعمل جمعية المتنصرين



*جيد ..... نريد مقترحات اخى الحبيب ... مقترحات عمليه محدده لدراستها*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يوليو 2011)

> السادة المشرفين ان الاهتمام بمن اعلن قبوله المسيح لا يقل اهميه ان لم يزيد عن محاوله تعريف شخص اخر بالمسيح لان من اصبح مسيحى هو معنا فعلا لكن الاخر احتمال الايقبل المسيح.


انا مش هدافع عن حد لانى فعلا معرفش ظروف كل واحد لكن عندى عتاب بسيط وهو 
ليه انت او انتى مش هقول مسيحى جدد كل الاعضاء مش بتحاول تتقرب من المشرف او الادارة او من الاعضاء العادين حتى؟
ربنا يعلم محبتنا جميعا للكل ونتمنى نخدم بس مش هنخترق خصوصيات العضو او نخمن انه محتاج مساعدة اطلب المساعده من اى حد ولو حسيت بتخلى عنك من حقك تعاتب وتدايق
ومش علشان احنا مشرفين يبقى ملمين بكل شيىء ابدا احيانا نحتاج الى المساعده وبنطلبها وده مش بيسبب احراج ابدا لينا كلنا بنكمل بعض
موضوع مناسب فى الوقت الناسب
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يوليو 2011)

انت دائما موضوعاتك رائعة وهامة ومفيدة جدا


هالة الحب قال:


> السادة القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع نشكر لكم خدمتكم من اجل التعريف بيسوع المسيح ونقدر مجهوداتكم العظيمه للقيام بهذا العمل الشاق.لكن لى عندكم عتاب رقيق وهو عتاب بين الاحبه.
> منذ اللحظات الاولى لدخولى المنتدى استقبلت بحفاوة رائعة واهتمام غير عادى وكانت الاجابات تأتى عن اسئلتى حتى قبل ان اتكلم حتى وانا مسلمه واهتمام من الاخوات فى المنتدى حتى انى شعرت ان الاخوات فى المنتدى هم اهلى فعلا وكنت اتعايش يوميا مع المنتدى واخواتى اليوم بأكمله واستمر الحال هكذا حتى اعلنتها انى مسيحيه ولكن بدأ الاهتمام يقل شيئا فشيئاحتى تلاشى.اسفه انى اضطريت ان احكى تجربه شخصية لتوضيح فكرة الموضوع.
> السادة المشرفين ان الاهتمام بمن اعلن قبوله المسيح لا يقل اهميه ان لم يزيد عن محاوله تعريف شخص اخر بالمسيح لان من اصبح مسيحى هو معنا فعلا لكن الاخر احتمال الايقبل المسيح.
> ومن واقع تجربه شخصيه اقول ان المسيحيات الجدد يحتجن الى الرعايه مثلهم مثل الاطفال فيجب الاهتمام بهم وتعليمهم تعاليم المسيح حتى يستطيعوا الاعتماد على انفسهم وان يكونوا دعاة للمسيحية فى مجتمعاتهم الصغيرة وحتى ينتشر المسيح كما اراد هو. فالبرغم من حالة الايمان الشديد لدى البعض منهم الا انهم احيانا يدور فى داخلهم سؤال هل فعلت الصواب؟خصوصا ان قبولهم للمسيح يجعلهم فى حاله اغتراب فى وسط عائلاتهم وحالة الاغتراب هذه خطر جدا على الايمان فقد تجعل الانسان يقول ولماذا لا يكونوا على حق ومن شده الشعور بالوحدة قد يعود الانسان الى سابق عهده.
> ...


----------



## A N S A N (26 يوليو 2011)

حاولت اكلم ناس كتير عن طريق البالتوك

لاكن الغرف اللى عدد زوارها كبير بيبقم قافلين الكتابه يا كلامى مش بيشفوه يا محدش بيديله اهتمام

و الغرف اللى عدد زوارها صغير بتبقى فى الغالب غرف غير حواريه بتبقى غرف ترانيم

ولما اجى اتكلم بيفتركونى مسلم عايز اهاجم المسيحيه ويقولولى الغرفه مش ده تخصصها ويقولولى رووح على الغرف اللى تخصصها مناقشات

خلاصة كلامى علشان انا بجد مدايق من النت واللى حصلى فيه جداً


وانا مش مستنى من حد حاجه غير نصايح فى اى حاجه عايز اعملها تخص وضعى الجديد 

اللى ما ينفعش استمر فيه كمسلم علشان الناس


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2011)

*استاذ انسان ، سلام المسيح معك ، هل يمكن ان تخبرنا بكل قصتك ؟ فالأخوة الذين تكلموا في الموضوع معرف قصصة ونتابعهم أول بأول وسوف يزيد هذه المتابعة ، فرجاء ادخل الى قسم الشهادات واكتب اختبارك هناك لنفهم كل قصتك ونساعدك فيما تحتاج ..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبى اكتب كل ما تريده احنا كلنا هنا خدامينك و هنساعد بعض ولو هنقدر نقدم ليك مساعدة هنقدمها احكى ما تريده واحنا تحت امرك  
*


----------



## A N S A N (26 يوليو 2011)

لظرووف خاصه مش هقدر اكتب قصتى فى المنتدى


----------



## A N S A N (26 يوليو 2011)

لو حد يبعتلى ايميله اتواصل معاه يكون افضل شىء


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*مش لازم تكتب قصتك ممكن تكتب ايه المساعدة المطلوبة 
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

موضوع يهم المسيحيين الجدد

​*


----------



## A N S A N (28 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع يهم المسيحيين الجدد
> 
> ​*




الموضوع ده انا استفدت بيه جداً شكراً ليك


----------

